# Share folders between jails, how?



## parcival (May 28, 2014)

Hi all,

*I* will isolate two services www (apache) and ftp (proftp) with two jails. But how can a user save their own HTML files from the ftp jail to the www jail, with shared/virtual folders between jails?

Please advise.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2014)

Create the direcotry on the host and use nullfs(5) to mount it on both jails.


----------

